# Bad Bass Champs



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't forget when signing up for tournaments next season what happened this year at the portage lake 2 day open. I am not telling any one to do I just want people to know who is running the circuit and that If it was you in second place and the director would not disqualify himself because he didn't follow his own rules it would cost you first place money! This is exactly what happened at the bad bass blowout this spring.


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am also contacting all sponsors of this circuit. Hopefully this circuit will dissolve or someone other than tournament officials will make the call when the decision comes down to their own problems or they put it to a vote.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

that's class...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> that's class...


after reading the previous post on this issue i take back this comment. i do not support the bashing of an orginazation on a public forum, however i'm sure i would be pretty ticked off if i was in your shoes. i was not at the tourn. to witness what happened so i feel i don't have a right to pass judgement on either party.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

were ya been hoop well i was there but that time has passed but not forgotten there is things we cant change but there are ways as a hole can do together to make them better,so good luck on your journey,and remember what goes around comes around,


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

markfish said:


> were ya been hoop well i was there but that time has passed but not forgotten there is things we cant change but there are ways as a hole can do together to make them better,so good luck on your journey,and remember what goes around comes around,


Been lost, What a bad season for me. finished just the way it started. Did you fish x this year? How did you do? See ya on the water soon, or as soon as I get blown lower unit fixed. Later


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i did but not all of them and i didn't fish in ny, it to has been a bad year all around well we still have boats me and Chris,your welcome to go out with us and were going to be heading to Cleveland pretty,soon and we do good up there with steels,bass walleye perch if the weather is right its a blast last year we got 18 big steels on and pal,they were pigs,no b/s, well you got Chris number,and if you want mine,just I'm, me and i will give it to you,don't wait to long the snow is on its way,and what happen to your lower,unit ,mark fish


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

Bass Cat 10, that is not exactly what happened this spring, as I said before and what ended the last thread on this, the point is, the buoy is irrelevant to checking in, you can check in without it, we have many teams that do, you or your partner did not check in. It was cited in the last thread, how many times are you going to bring this up?

the rules state: "The official checkpoint for the end of the day check-in will be on the shore next to the fish check table. Failure to check in on time will cause immediate disqualification. (No late boats allowed) Any team failing to recognize the specific check-in area will be disqualified."

This should not be a point of contention as you did NOT check in. Please stop posting on this topic as it has no relevance.


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

What I said is absolutely what happened. I wish I had a recording of the tournament meeting before blast off, and I do remember what was said at the tournament meeting on water and it said nothing about checking in. What was said was that number had to be turned in by 3:00 or you would be disqualified. This is exactly what was said as confirmed by several other boats. I will not let this go, and I can't believe second place in your tournament let it go. I can't tell people what to do all I can do is keep it recent in there mind. I can produce people to verify what I am saying about check in so don't try and twist it. *Again we should have been disqaulified I am not arguing that and you don't owe me anything nor do I expect anything from you.* As far as this goes if they shut it down thats fine. I'll post to another site. Thanks and good luck, I hope you fill your circuit but I hope nothing like this happens to anyone else. If it happened to you I'am sure you nor any one else would let it go eithor. He did great and is a very good fisherman but bad decision for himself and circuit on this one.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Where can one read previous post on subject?


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

The tournament director for Bad Bass Champs Is fishing his own events and is making tournament decisions that benefit him and is not following his own rules.
First I would like to say I understand why I got dq'd and do not expect any money, but I do expect the tournament director to follow his own rules. Second the rule we broke was that all boats had to be in by 3:00 and your number had to be turned in before then. We came in 10 min early but my partner left the number in his pocket. My partner was seen in the parking lot by tournament officials and 10 to 20 other fisherman and spectators off the water in the parking lot on time. After he realized what he had done he turned the float in and explained what happened they said it didn't matter and that we were late and therefore disqualified. So we pulled the boat out. I went to the scale to weigh the fish just because I wanted to know I did not argue with the judgment as it was the correct one. However while waiting in line the tournament director was weighing the fish also fished, the girl that checked us in the morning asked him for his float (or number as he did not turn his in either). I could not argue at the time because I was already mad and did not want to escalate the situation further.
He went to go to his truck and then noticed the float was in his pocket. He pulled the float out of his pocket and handed it to her (right in front of me). At this time I expected him to disqualify himself but he did not, so I weighed my fish (17.7 lbs) took some pictures talked to a couple people and left. After cooling off for a few days I decided that I have to get an explanation from the tournament official. He told me that yes he did have it in his pocket and that he was in early to set up but forgot to pull it out and that the girl had asked for it earlier. He also said that he doesn't normally take a float because he runs the tournaments he had done it just because of the thousand dollar drawing he did not want to get left out, also told me that he didn't have to follow the rule he ran the tournament. The rules state that all contestants have to turn float in. How do I know he was in early I was on the water fishing. I told him that this was unacceptable and that he needed to disqualify himself because he broke the same rule I was disqualified for. He said that the conversation was over and that I owed him an apology for accusing him, and when I apologized we could talk again. I don't owe anybody an apology if anything it is the other way around. If a rule is made everyone should be held accountable no double standards no making up rules as we go. If he can break This rule how many other rules can he break or change, live bait, trolling, fishing in a off limits area where does it stop. He did not cheat me but everybody else in the tournament he cheated out of money or possible money. I will never fish a bad bass champs tournament and am telling everybody.


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Tell Chris I am sorry didn't get him on portage this year practicing to much to get him out. I will take him out next year and show him around next year as long as I am not working to much


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i will and what happen to your lower unit,and are you done fishing for the year,


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn Hoop! That sucks! I knew you guys would have won if not for the float issue - but for the director to 'twist' the rules to benefit himself? That's just downright WRONG!!!!

Then for him to demand you apologize? I would, if I were you.......with a fist to the nose.


----------



## basfish56 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at that event I thought they did the right thing. the only reason they looked for there float is that the float number they had was some body elses number to draw for the thousand dollars. when you signed up on day one you were given a number. it was like your permenent number for the event. the second day you went out as you finished the first day. they were boat 3 the first day and boat fifteen the second. so who ever was boat fifteen the first day they had there float for the thousand dollar drawing so it was find it or make a new one, i have checked in without the bouy many times in there trail and nothing has ever been said BECAUSE I CHECKED IN AT THE TRAILER ON TIME. bottom line you did not check in on time. I was wondering who are they going to check in with if they run the trail????????????


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

floats, tennis balls , poker chips what ever is being used for check in is a good system it takes the critisism about favoritism completely out of the question. if a tournament directer has this system then lets people check in with out it then they open the door for favortism. i see that basfish56 was wondering who the tournament directer checks in with. i would say the tournament directer checks in the same way every one else does. if a tournament directer if fishing a tournament he is running he needs to fish by the same rules as every one else does. when i fish what i run i wont even wiegh my own fish i have some one else read the scales measure my fish and make sure my chip is in the can if a protest is filed on my fish then who ever wieghed and measured my fish would make the ruling and what ever that rulling was i would accept his rulling and move on to the next tournament.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

i guess my question is who was in charge of the "checking in"? The women collecting the bouys or was the tournament director in charge of the "checking in".


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Sure sounds fishy to me if the story I read from Basscat is true... Seems the tourney director commited the same infraction. Just my 2 cents! Wasn't there but as a completely unbiased opinion (as in I know none of the people involved or have never fished the tourneys) I have to say both should have been disqualified.


----------

